# IGO, GTG... could a technical trader give an opinion please?



## seaurchin (16 February 2005)

just asking for tech. opinion sorry cannot elaborate more have been told about the company and have bought in...already.
genetics & independence group.gold.cheers


----------



## tech/a (16 February 2005)

*Re: just asking IGO,GTG..could a technical trader give opinion please*

Probably wont be what youd like to hear or see but it is as it is.Hope they make a move for you sooner than later.


----------



## seaurchin (16 February 2005)

*Re: just asking IGO,GTG..could a technical trader give opinion please*

thank you so much tech/a....thats what exactly i needed to know unbiased opinion.
yes ...i did buy only last days and only on info. GTG listing nasdac and significant cash settlement in USA with huge company that GTG will be favourable outcome.

IGO....fundamentals jan 24..asx announcement quaterly report ..
very good record prod....recrdlow operating cost..762 tonnes nickel mined 
IMPORTANTLY ...RECORD 11.5MILL PRETAX PROFIT
HALF YEAR AFTER TAX EARNINGS PER SHARE  14.5CENTS??
THE STOCK IS TRADING @ 1.16 ABOUT SOMETHING DOES NOT ADD UP?
AND TODAY IT ANNOUNCED INTERIM 3CENTS PAYED IN aPRIL 05 XDIV MARCH.
CRICKEY ..WOULD THAT BE VERY UNDERAVLUED ? ON CURRENT PAYOUT
IF eps FOR FULL YEAR ABOUT 20CENTS CONSERVATIVE THEN DOES THAT MEAN IF ITS 1. 16..ITS TRADING AS LOW AS SAY 6 TIMES ??
OR I DON'T REALLY KNOW ....THANKS AGAIN '''APPRECIATED YOUR FAST RESPONSE AND TIME TO CHART THIS FOR ME ...CHEERS AND HOPE ONE DAY I CAN HELP YOU ? BUT MY SKILLS ARE SLOW AND SLOW LEARNER! CHEERS AGAIN.


----------



## jabberjaws (19 February 2005)

*Re: just asking IGO,GTG..could a technical trader give opinion please*

they have 3 ton of samples going off to lab this week...


----------



## seaurchin (22 February 2005)

*Re: just asking IGO,GTG..could a technical trader give opinion please*

forum...i saw some profit taking in IGO ..''independence Group''
I know charting will determine most peoples investment decisions and this makes sense ..being informed about the stock from a reliable source gives me 
the signal to buy more near here ..average up even if chart break from 120s cleaR 1.60 is a target but136- 140s will be the first hurdle i've been told...anyway its   been good so far..also 
community life..ok ...only GTG reversed ..and losing .safe trading.
no liability.


----------

